# Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof



## ItchYRepeL (22. Mai 2013)

*Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Hallo,

wir (das sind ein paar Freunde und Ich) haben uns ein Grundstück gekauft und wollen hier nun Internet "verlegen".
Bei uns kommt ca eine 16000er Leitung an, zumindest sagen das die Nachbarn.
Ich habe mal ein Foto angehängt vom Hof. Wir wohnen da in Bauwägen drauf, das Haus selbst wird zumindest zum wohnen nicht genutzt und dient in diesem Fall lediglich als Ausgangspunkt des Routers. Die Rot markierten stellen sind die Wägen. Vom Prinzip her sollen alle mit Wlan versorgt werden, außer Wagen 1. Das ist meiner und da kommt ein Kabel rein. 
Ich hab jetzt schon ein wenig nachgeschaut was man da nehmen kann für Hardware. Allerdings sträuben sich mir da die Haare. Einfach aus dem Grund das ich Angst habe, das die Signale nicht reichen weil ich überhaupt keine ahnung von der Wlan Materie habe. Einrichten wäre aber kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe an Sektorantennen gedacht, 2 Stück, jeweils bei beiden Scheunen. Wenn man da 180° Teile nimmt dürfte doch rein Theoretisch alles abgedeckt sein? Wo besteht da der Unterschied zwischen 2.4 ghz und 5 ghz?

Oder doch lieber eine Rundstrahl Antenne? Da habe ich aber die befürchtung das zb die Scheunen stören könnten. Die Holzscheune ist so hoch wie das haus, die aus Stein vieleicht die Hälfte. Bäume sind da nicht, auser bei Wagen 1. Das sind aber total dürre Dinger 

Vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen, habt tolle Ideen oder vieleicht selbst schonmal so ein Projekt gehabt.
Achso, Wir sind momentan 5 Leute vieleicht ist das ja auch noch wichtig.

MfG Repel


----------



## Olaf16 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Zwischen 2,4GHz und 5GHz gibt es so keinen wirklichen Vorteil, laut meines Wissens. Sind halt verschiedene Frequenzen, mit dennen die Geräte laufen.

Das Problem ist die Größe des Grundstücks. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Richtfunkantennen oder sonst wie Geräten/Antennen für sowass großes.
Zuerst dachte ich daran, einen zentralen guten WLan Router/Gerät/Access Point zu nehmen, und dann 2-3 weitere Access Points verlegen um die Reichweite zu erhöhen. Ich sehe da aber halt nur die großen Distanzen als kleines Problem, vor allem, wo man diese Geräte hinstellen könnte. Elektronik sollte ja nicht der Witterung überlassen werden  Wenn aber kaum was im Weg ist, sollten die Geräte gute Distanzen mit gescheiten Antennen haben. Wie gesagt, habe ich bei solchen großen Grundstücken keine Erfahrung mit anderen Geräten.

Auf jedenfall sollten aber die Frequenzen zwischen dem normalen WLan und irgendwelchen Antennen, die Reichweite erhöhen, unterschiedlich gewählt werden. Genauso, wie Kanäle. Dadurch stören sich diese weniger Untereinander. (Also z. B. zu Hause 2,4GHz und die fetten Antennen, wie du sagst als Idee, 5GHz und Kanäle im Haus z. B. 2 und für den Garten 6)

Aber viel helfen kann ich dir da leider nicht, nie solche Distanzen mit irgendwelchen speziellen Geräten gelöst


----------



## Bettlerfield (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Könnt ihr nicht ne Buddelaktion machen und nen ordentliches kabel im rohr oder so luftlinie zu den hütten legen ?
Wenn das Grundstück euch gehört könnt ihr ja am besten abschätzen ob die kabel dann im weg wären oder nicht


----------



## Olaf16 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*



Bettlerfield schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht ne Buddelaktion machen und nen ordentliches kabel im rohr oder so luftlinie zu den hütten legen ?
> Wenn das Grundstück euch gehört könnt ihr ja am besten abschätzen ob die kabel dann im weg wären oder nicht


 Das ist auch ne Möglichkeit. Gutes CAT7 Kabel in Erde reinhauen und gut ist... Die Reichweite sollte auch langsan, da vom Haus im Bild zumindest nichts weiter als 90-100m zum nächsten Wagen geht. Aber ob sich die Budelaktion, genug Rohre zum Kabel verlegen usw. lohnen. Wahrscheinlich günstiger, vor allem auf dauer, da die Kabel selber keinen Strom brauchen (Nur einen kleinen Switch im Haus, denn man ja auch beliebig an/aus machen kann). Aber ob es das ist, was der TE haben will...


----------



## naruto8073 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Hallo.
Ich denke mal 2 von denen  TP-Link TD-W8970B, 300Mbps (MIMO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  
einer rechts und einer links gegenüber, also in der vertikalen. Würde dicke ausreichen für alle. 
Du brauchst nur noch ein Adapter damit du die 2 an einen Modem anschließen kannst. 
Hoffe ich liege damit richtig, falls jemand damit Erfahrung hat dann korrigiert mich bitte.


----------



## ItchYRepeL (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Hallo, 

ersteimal danke für die Antworten.
Mit dem buddeln haben wir auch überlegt. Allerdings gibts da ein Problem, wir müssten das Kabel am Zaun langlegen. In die Mitte vom Platz soll Kabelmäßig nix liegen weil wir früher oder später da n bissl buddeln und grünzeug machen usw.
Das wären dann schon krasse weiten und das Hauptproblem was ich sehe ist, das dann bald der Strom langläuft und ich aus mehreren Quellen gehört habe das man Strom und Netzkabel nicht zusammen verlegen soll wegen störungen.

Ich bin vorhin noch auf eine andere Idee gekommen. Die mir momentan als recht Sinnvoll erscheint. Netzkabel von der Dose zu mir, das wären ja maximal 50 meter denke ich, dann bei mir den Router dran 2m Kabel raus und von da aus den Rundstrahler ran. Ich hab grad ma gekuckt ich hab supi blickkontackt zu allen und die beiden Wagen die rechts in den ecken stehen sind ungefähr gleichlang weg. Sagen wir großzügig das sind 80 meter in alle richtungen. Das bekommt man doch mit so nem Teil überbrückt? Und das die Technik dann trocken bleibt is damit auch Garantiert, und die Rundstrahler gibts ja auch für ausen. Dachte dann an sowas. WLAN-Shop24.de | 5 GHz, WLAN, Rundstrahlantenne, 21dBi, WiFi, Omni, Antenne, Stab, Omnidirektional, Wireless LAN, Outdoor  . Nur Weiß ich leider nich wieviel meter das Teil dann bringt.


----------



## Timsu (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*



ItchYRepeL schrieb:


> Das wären dann schon krasse weiten und das Hauptproblem was ich sehe ist, das dann bald der Strom langläuft und ich aus mehreren Quellen gehört habe das man Strom und Netzkabel nicht zusammen verlegen soll wegen störungen.


 
Dann nimm Glasfaser. Ist auch gar nicht so teuer wie immer vermutet/behauptet wird (wenn auch nicht günstig), für große Längen geeignet, sowie störungssicher und schnell.
Ich denke aber auch ein gutes Kupferkabel würde funktionieren, zumindestens besser als WLAN.


----------



## Yassen (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

also der unterschied zwischne 5ghz und 2,4 Ghz ist die Wellenlänge. Praktisch ist das so das 2,4 ghz schlechter durch Wände geht aber ich glaube nicht so leistungsstark ist. Während 5 Ghz sehr leistungsstark ist aber schlechter für längere Distanzen ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

LAN Kabel ohne Schutzrohr in die Erde geht nur, wenn man spezielle Erdkabel kauft. Normale LAN Kabel lösen sich recht schnell auf oder gehen komplett Kaputt bei Frost. Außerdem liegt die max. Reichweite bei 100m.

Per WLAN wär es nur eine Lösung, wenn man am Haus einen Router mit Richtantennen und jeweils in jedem Bauwagen einen Access Point(im Client mode) oder ein anderes Endgerät mit Richtantenne plaziert. Mit Rundstrahl Antennen sind selbst im Freien diese Distanzen nicht wirklich möglich. Außerdem musst du schon drauf achten, dass du auf jeden Fall Antennen kaufst, die zum Frequenz Band des Routers passen. Wenn es ein 2,4 Ghz Router ist, braucht man auch 2,4 Ghz Antennen. Wenn es ein Dual Band (2,4+5Ghz) Router ist, braucht man auch Dual Band Antennen, sonst hat man Null Empfang.

Das ganze wird aber nicht billig.
1 Router + 3 Richtantennen
3 Access Points(oder WLAN Karten) + 9 Richtantennen

Wenn man das mal ganz grob überschlägt mit 100€ für den Router, 40€ pro Antenne und 40€ Pro Access Point dann sind das schon 700€!

Denn man muss auf diesen Distanzen schon auf beiden Seiten entsprechend große Antenne haben. Wenn man in nem Bauwagen versucht mit dem Handy oder Notebook sich ins WLAN einzuloggen wird das nicht klappen. Durch die Richtantennen am Router kommt zwar gutes Signal an aber das zurückgehende Signal des Gerätes erreicht nicht den Router, da quasi alle Endgeräte Rundstrahlantennen haben.


----------



## Kotor (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

mit handelsüblichen WLAN Routern, wie der erwähnte TP Link, wird das nichts.
hab mal mit dieser Firma zu tun gehabt Embeddable Wireless Mesh Platform | Meshbone

bieten mit ihrer WLAN Hardware ein ausfallsicher Netz über große Distanzen (wenn man mehr HW kauft)


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Was sagt denn überhaupt das Budget? Oder habe ich das überlesen ? Ein Konzept hätte ich - obs das Finanzielle hergibt ist die andere Frage...


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ein Konzept hätte ich - obs das Finanzielle hergibt ist die andere Frage...


 Ja, das hatte ich mir auch so gedacht. WLAN über große Distanzen ist eigendlich kein Problem, solange das Budget stimmt. Ich hab es mal mit selbstbau Antennen probiert... ...dachte das wär billiger... ...war es auch... ...aber hat nur grotten Empfang gehabt. Mit den gekauften Antennen gings dann ab.


----------



## ItchYRepeL (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Oh man das Haut mich echt um, ich dachte nicht das das so schlimm ist, zumal das ja alles freies sichtfeld ist . Wir haben uns gedacht das wir um die 500 € ausgeben und dann gut bedient sind.

Edit: von wegen empfang. So schlimm is das in den wägen eigendlich nich, meiner Meinung nach is ne Hauswand um einiges schlimmer. Neulich musste die xbox vom Mitbewohner ins Internet. Da warn wir noch auf dem Alten Platz und Standen ca 25 Meter entfernt. Ich hab n Metalwagen, er nen Holzwagen, beide gedämmt usw. Ich hab mit meinem Handy Wlan Bereitgestellt, und er hat sich drüben in meins eingelogt das ding an die XBox geknallt und konnte die fröhlich updaten.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*



ItchYRepeL schrieb:


> Oh man das Haut mich echt um, ich dachte nicht das das so schlimm ist, zumal das ja alles freies sichtfeld ist . Wir haben uns gedacht das wir um die 500 € ausgeben und dann gut bedient sind.


 
Eine Möglichkeit mit WLAN hat TheBadFrag ja schon genannt. Ich würde mich daher nochmal auf das Stichwort "Glasfaser" stürzen wollen . Dem Budget zur Liebe mal mit günstigen Konvertern und Kabel aus der Bucht (auch wenn ich dem Zeug nicht weiter traue, als ich es werfen kann ).

Als Grundlage könnte man den TP-Link MC200CM nutzen. Entsprechende Kabel  gibt es in der Bucht. Jetzt kommt das Rechnen und die Überlegung dahinter:

Du setzt zwei Konverter direkt am Router im Haus ein. Einmal für den Wohnwagen "unten-rechts" und einmal für jenen mittig. Von dem in der Mitte verteilst du unter auf die "oben-rechts" und "links". Sprich: Switch im Wohnwagen in der Mitte+zwei weitere Konverter+Gegenstücke in den anderen Wohnwagen. Dann bist du mit acht (wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe) Konvertern dabei ->360€. Zwei Gigabit-Switches (einmal im Haus - gehe davon aus, dass ihr auch mal Daten untereinander austauschen wollt - wozu einen vermutlichen Flaschenhals über einen 100er Port im Router in Kauf nehmen - einen im mittigen Wohnwagen) á 20€ kommen noch dazu. Zwischenstand vor den Kabeln -> ~400€.
Jetzt wird es interessant. Leerrohre müssen ja für Strom eh gelegt werden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Daher lasse ich die mal außen vor. Ich rechne bei der oben genannten Verkabelungsstrategie mal mit 100m Kabellänge pro Strecke. Genauer müsste man ausmessen. Wären alleine für die Kabel 320€. Oberhalb der 100m wird es wieder teurer, es werden eventuell andere Stecker verwendet, ... Daher bestünde doch sicherlich auch die Möglichkeit 20m vor dem Wohnwagen "oben-rechts" einen Kasten zu setzen, in dem das Glasfaser empfangen wird und die restliche Strecke durch Kupfer zurückgelegt wird. Nicht ideal, aber Budgetbedacht. Ob die TP-Link PoE-fähig sind weiß ich gerade nicht. Wenn ja ist gut, käme allerdings noch ein Injector dazu. Alternative: Stromleitung in den Kasten. 
Zwischenstand ohne Kleinteile, vermutlich für Smartphones und Laptops benötigte Accesspoints in den Wagen (eh nötig) und Kasten: 720€. Vorteil gegenüber WLAN: Gigabitverbindung untereinander, die nicht sprichwörtlich "aus der Luft gegriffen" ist bezüglich der Stabilität - auch wenn die Lösung von TheBadFrag schon recht ordentlich ist.

Zum Thema "Kupferkabel ohen Leerrohre in die Erde" habe ich auch noch eine Story ... Eines Tages bekam ich den "Notruf" unseres Pastors, der irgendwann mal selbstständig ein Netzwerkkabel zwischen Gemeindehaus und Kirche verlegt hat. Es käme zu Verbindungsabbrüchen, zudem wird nur noch 100MBits erreicht statt der ursprünglichen 1GBits. Testgerät dran und: Drei der Acht Leitungen waren unterbrochen, da weggegammelt. Dadurch gingen die Switches in den Fallback. Das Kabel lag circa 1,5Jahre ohne Leerrohr auf einer Strecke von ~40-50m.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*



ItchYRepeL schrieb:


> und Standen ca 25 Meter entfernt


 Ob man nun 25 oder 150 Meter überbrücken muss ist schon ein Unterschied. Es sind zwar nur 6 mal weiter aber das Signal wird nicht nur 6 mal schlechter, sondern um ein vielfaches. Funkwellen breiten sich im Raum gleichmäßig in alle Richtungen aus, daher resultiert das.

Das ist ähnlich, wie beim Auto. Um 230km/h zu fahren reichen 150PS aber um 300km/h zu fahren braucht man im gleichen Auto warscheinlich ~450-500PS. Ähnlich verhält sich das mit WLAN Reichweite. Von Verstärkern würde ich absolut abraten! WLAN ist in Deutschland gesetzlich auf 100 mW (0,1W) begrenzt!

Ich schaue mal, ob ich das was nettes bis 500€ zusammenstellen kann.


----------



## Kotor (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

http://www.amazon.de/Ubiquiti-NanoStation-5GHz-16dBi-MiMo/dp/B0040JEVB6/ref=pd_cp_ce_0 
Bundle Angebote - BATLINK Antennentechnik bietet leistungsstarke WLAN - UMTS Antennen, Richtfunk 2.4GHz, Globetrotter hochleistungs USB-Aktiv Antenne

bin selbst verwundert dass es sowas gibt


----------



## ItchYRepeL (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

ersteinmal vielen vielen dank für eure mühe  den vorschlag mit den glasfaserkabeln finde ich richtig gut. Das werde ich den andern mal vorschlagen. Stromkästen werden eh gestellt. Momentan haben wir zwar nur son paar baukästen (sind halt am samstag erst raufgezogen) aber im laufe des jahres soll das alles fest verlegt werden. kästen sollen soweit ich das noch richtig in erinnerung habe bei mir, einmal oben mittig und ca mittig rechte seite hin. könnte man die glasfaserkabel den ohne bedenken mit in die stromleiungen legen ohne das da irgendwas passiert? und wie lang kann ich so ein glasfaserkabel strecken ohne das da verluste sind? bei nem normalen lan kabel sind das ja ca 100 meter soweit ich weiss.

im übriegen hätte ich nie gedacht, deshalb auch garnicht nach sowas geschaut, das glasfaserkabel so "günstig" sind.


----------



## Timsu (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Das gepostete von nfsgame sieht schon sehr gut aus.
Falls man keine Lehrrohre möchte, kann man Erdkabel nutzen:
LWL Verlegekabel OM3, 4 Adern SC/PC-SC/PC mit Nagetierschutz und Einzugshilfen | Außenkabel Multimode OM3

Bei Strecken über 200m müsste man auch auf Singlemode Kabel umschwenken.

Edit: Multimode geht min. 200m, Singlemode einige Kilometer, es ist unabhängig von Stromleitungen.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

In der Spezifikation sind das bis zu 220m die du zurücklegen "darfst". Aber alles über 100m ist weniger einfach zu bekommen (kein "Billigzeug" aus der Bucht mehr) und wird dadurch unverhältnismäßig teurer . Von Stromleitungen zeigt sich Glasfaser unbeeindruckt. 
bei weiteren Fragen melde dich einfach - ich habe auch beruflich mit dem Zeug zu tun .


----------



## ItchYRepeL (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Ist zwar schon etwas älter der test aber ich denke nicht veraltet. Finde ich auch sehr gut und werd ich mir neben den andern sachen auch mal etwas näher ansehn, danke auch dafür Kotor.

hier der link zum testbericht

Testbericht: Ubiquiti Networks - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Olaf16 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*



ItchYRepeL schrieb:


> ...
> Das wären dann schon krasse weiten und das Hauptproblem was ich sehe ist, das dann bald der Strom langläuft und ich aus mehreren Quellen gehört habe das man Strom und Netzkabel nicht zusammen verlegen soll wegen störungen.
> ...


 Gibt keine Probleme. Außer, du nimmst natürlich ein nicht abgeschiermtes Kabel. CAT6 mindestens, eher für so Outdoor Buddeln CAT7. Das schirmt dann wirklich ab. Aber da du natürlich nicht buddeln willst und Kupfer Außenrum zu lange wäre. Sollten nie länger als 90-100 meter on Repeater sein, also eher LWL. Kabel an sich nicht teuer, aber die Endgeräte sowohl am PC als auch Router/Switches, die sowass haben... :/


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*



Olaf16 schrieb:


> Kabel an sich nicht teuer, aber die Endgeräte sowohl am PC als auch Router/Switches, die sowass haben... :/


 
Konverter - keine Allheilsbringer, aber hier ausreichend...


----------



## Timsu (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Die Transceiver für den SFP(+) Slot sind natürlich teurer, außerdem ist es oft schwer kompatible zu den Switches/NICs zu finden. 
In dem Fall des TEs ist dies aber nicht nötig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Da eine Verkabelung quasi genauso teuer wär, wie ein "high speed" WLAN Netz und es somit keinen Sinn macht, habe ich es jetzt mal in die andere Richtung probiert. Möglichst günstig.

Bei dieser Lösung sind dann max. 150 Mbit/s (tatsächlich erreichbare 50-70 Mbit/s) möglich, weil nur zu einer Antenne am Router gefunkt wird.

6x Antennen: TP-Link TL-ANT2424B 24dBi, 2.4GHz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 42€

6x Adapter: TP-Link TL-ANT24PT, N-Type auf SMA Adapter Kabel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 3€

1x Router TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 35€ 

3x Access Point D-Link DAP-2310 AirPremier, 300Mbps (MIMO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 48€

1x Modem (bekommt man zu 99% zum Anschluss dazu)

Macht 449€.


Ich hatte mir das ganze so gedacht. Das Modem und der Router kommen ins Haus. Die drei Antennen aufs Dach (!!ERDUNG/BLITZABLEITER NICHT VERGESSEN!!!) und jeweils 1 Antenne auf die Wagen ausrichten. An jeden Access Point kommt nur 1 Richtantenne. Er hat zwar 2 Antennen jedoch braucht er die nur für MIMO um auf 300 MBit/s zu kommen. Es sollte aber auch mit 1 Antenne bis 150 Mbit/s eigendlich gehen. Am Router steht eh nur 1 Antenne pro Wagen zur Verfügung.

Ich gebe keine Garantie das es funktioniert aber wenn du es vorhast so zu machen, dann würde ich erstmal nur 2 Antennen, den Router und 1 Access Ponit bestellen. Dann würde ich die längste Strecke testen. Bei Richtantennen sind Hindernisse besonders störend. Auch wenn du sagst, dass es nur dünne Bäume sind, ist es vielleicht schon zu viel.

Die Antennen würde ich am besten mit Laser ausrichten. An der Antenne am besten ein 2-3m grades Rohr/Stange in Abstrahlrichtung befestigen. Das Rohr mit Kimme und Korn preparieren. Kleine Heisklebertropfen langziehen funktioniert sehr gut. Es sollte schön parallel zum Rohr sein. Jetzt mit dem Laserpointer über Kimme und Korn leuchten und dann die Antenne aufs Ziel drehen. TADAAAA! Perfekt ausgerichtet. Natürlich geht es auch mit Rumprobieren und Signalstärke beobachten. Dabei sollte die WLAN Verbindung aber auf jeden Fall unter Last sein. Ausrichten nach Signalstärke ohne Netzwerklast bringt nichts/wenig.


----------



## Timsu (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Warum nicht als Acces Point auch den WR1043ND?
Würde nochmal Geld sparen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*



Timsu schrieb:


> Warum nicht als Acces Point auch den WR1043ND?
> Würde nochmal Geld sparen.


 Ich habe auf der Seite von TP-Link nichts von Client/Bridge mode gelesen...


----------



## Chron-O-John (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

Mit DD-WRT kein problem


----------



## ItchYRepeL (5. August 2013)

*AW: Wlan Aufbau auf sehr großem Hof*

huhu, habe mich eine lange zeit nicht gemeldet, habe es etwas aus den augen verloren. wir haben mitlerweile internet auf dem hof, ich habe 400 meter cat6 kabel gekauft, einen switch dazwischen und alles läuft wunderbar. wir bereiten grade alles für die strom verlegung vor, so das auch die netzkabel in die erde können...ich muss mich nochmal umsehen was solch kabelschutz kostet und dann muss ich mich entscheiden ob glasfaser oder nochmal cat 6. ich hatte etwas angst das es probleme mit der stromleitung geben würde, aber momentan liegt das lankabel neben dem hauptstromkabel drausen, der switch liegt mit im baustrom verteiler und alles rennt reibungslos. da fliesst auch momentan ne menge strom durch die fette leitung . ich denke da wird es in der erde auch mit cat6 keine probleme geben. 

soweit erstmal von mir...möchte mich nochmal generell bedanken ihr wart mir eine grosse hilfe und wenn alles fertig ist und in der erde liegt sag ich nochmal bescheid .

lg repel


----------

